# My hedgehog doesn’t like me! HELP!



## myhedgiehatesme (Aug 11, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I’ve had my hedgie for almost a year, I’ve tried to take him out so that we could bond and let him get used to my scent but he’d still hiss at me whenever i try to get him out or even just feed him with my hands, he just doesn’t let me handle him idk why tho. And he doesn’t other food except cat food(he’s really picky and just eats a type of cat food), I tried to feed him apples and some veggies but he didn’t even seemed like he’s interested, I’m thinking if i should get some dried meal worms for him but I’m scared that he wouldn’t like them either and it would be a waste. Any tips and tricks to help tame him and get him to eat something healthier except cat food?


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

Dried mealworms are not recommended as they can cause blockages according to some sources. 
if he's just hissing, take him out anyways. if he isnt biting, let him hiss all he wants. Toss a blanket on your lap and let him run aorund but dont try to hold him or grab him if you don't need to. Also try tossing a shirt in his cage that you've worn to bed a few days or something so he will get to know your scent. 
Also when are you trying to take him out? if its early morning or afternoon, he's prob tired as all heck and you're waking him up. I'd be a hissy grumpus too. Figure out what time he becomes active on his own and try taking him out close to that time instead. Make sure you're doing this every day as well, not just when it's convenient for you or when you feel like it. Consistency is key.


----------



## LuckFupus458 (Jul 30, 2018)

My Arya is quite a handful too. She is not a fan of being held and makes all kinds of noises when I pick her up but I do it anyway. Tonight she even bit me which was a bit discouraging. 
I have found that if I take her out around 9 pm, an hour before she starts her "cage party" and I put her in her snuggle sack, she is still sort of sleepy and will just lay on my stomach in her sack while I do school work. From what I have read around here that counts as bonding. When she starts getting more active and awake I let her crawl around on my for a while and then we move to the floor in her play area. She seems to react better and is calmer when I give her a bit of time to wake up on her own. 
In her play area, I offer her a cricket by holding onto one of the legs and let her take it from me. I am hoping that she will start to associate my hands with crickets and not be _so_ grumpy. She is a picky eater too. She only seems to like corn and crickets and her cat food. In her play area, I hide little pieces of corn in tunnels (an oatmeal container with the end cut off) and she runs around and finds them. If I put a piece in my hand and lay my hand flat in the play area she will take it, again, trying to get her to see my hand as friendly and not dangerous. When I put her back into her cage I give her her fave treats, a cricket by hand and put in her bowl of wet cat food. I am hoping she will associate her fave treats with coming in and out of her cage and begin to relax and one day even look forward to it. 
I have only had her for a little while and we are making good progress. Consistency *is* the key. It takes alot of patience and time. Just stick with it. 
I hope this helps! :grin:


----------



## PJbottoms (Jun 2, 2018)

Just understand that hedgies have strange quirks and personalities, and you just need time to figure yours out. Each one if different, like people. 

For example, Shelby will stay on my lap while I watch an almost 3 hour movie, on her side with legs extended, with my hand on her while I rub her tummy with my fingers as long as she is covered in some way like under a blanket or tshirt or something. The second I pick up the cover, she will hiss, half ball, and spike up and not want to be touched. Soon as the cover goes back on she's perfectly fine and lets me hold and rub her again. 
Same with treats. She would not eat anything but her regular food or chicken if it is put in front of her in her cage or a cup, etc. But if it's in the palm of my hand and given to her that way, she will stick her front feet in my hand and go to town on whatever is offered. Carrots, peas, green beans, anything. 

Again patience and consistency is the key here. Also if you're just nervous about picking him up while he's hissing and most likely a spikey ball of doom, get a pair of gardening gloves and use those to pick him up until he gets used to it.


----------

